# Strange Vintage Vise



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

I was at my grandfather's house today, and he was showing me some of his vintage tools that he got from his father, who got them from his father. He was wondering what some of them were worth, so I told him I'd try and find out. Can anybody help?
There was this really cool vise, but I have no idea what it is, or what it's worth:




























He also asked me to see what this No.2 Whitney Punch is worth:


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Looks like a blacksmith vise. I've seen them around. Maybe 50$ to the right person if the dies are good. Just a shot in the dark.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

The vise is a blacksmithing post vise. It mounts in the square dog hole of an anvil. They aren't worth a bunch, but it looks in good shape. I don't know your market, but maybe $50 sounds about right.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I sold one of those Blacksmith's vises last summer…...$197.00 plus shipping. Often seen bolted to a bench or a log. They had a spur to dig into the floor.

Haven't seen the other item, though.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

The other item is a Metal punch. Likely, a Whitney or a Peck-Stowe-& Wilcox. Should have a Number on it. I have a Whitney #5 which I still use and is a lot smaller than yours. A sheet metal shop may still want your punch although there are now powered punches in use.


----------



## woodwringer (Jan 5, 2016)

It's called a leg vise, for obvious reasons, and is indeed used by blacksmiths.


----------



## Sarahsliefie (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice leg vice. there is one out in the tractor barn we still use for metal working.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

> The other item is a Metal punch. Likely, a Whitney or a Peck-Stowe-& Wilcox. Should have a Number on it. I have a Whitney #5 which I still use and is a lot smaller than yours. A sheet metal shop may still want your punch although there are now powered punches in use.
> 
> - Jim Finn


Its a No.2 whitney punch. Weighs a good 20lbs


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the answers guys!


----------



## Matt59 (Mar 31, 2013)

From what I've seen, $50 would be a steal for that post vise, especially because it has its spring and mounting plate, which seem to come up pretty scarce. As Bandit said, you mount it on a heavy bench or a post set deep in the ground. The bottom should sit directly on the ground and makes it very stable for you to saw, file, grind, pull, twist, crank, and beat on it.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

W.A. Whitney Portable Hand Metal Hole Punch No.2 w…

USED

$79.00 eBay.com

Found this and one offered for $50 also

VINTAGE W.A. WHITNEY NO.2 HANDHELD METAL HOLE PUNC…

USED

$29.98 eBay.com


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Blacksmith vise - Worth a lot more than fifty bucks, especially in that clean condition. Ask for $200. As I see you are in Brooklyn, the hipster lumberjack capital of NY, ask for more.


----------



## nhdave (Jun 18, 2015)

Blacksmith post vise. Does not mount in the hardy hole of an anvil. Mounts to the bench and post rests on the ground. $200 about right for a good one.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I concur with the $200 asking price for the blacksmith vice. I don't know how many people get that much but that's a common asking price and they don't seem to sit around too long. They can be anything from a relatively thin long post and body up to extremely heavy construction and very very solid. Even the less beefy ones were made pretty solidly though.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

i just got the same vise from my grandfathers shop! i would not sell it for 1000$! it is a very handy vise to have in the shop. it is worth a lot just for the memories. ibewjon


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

It's not my vise to sell, and i wouldn't even sell it if it were mine. My uncle's father seems thave a lot of sentiment towards it. I could tell by the way he said "That was my father's" when i asked him what it was.


----------



## Matt59 (Mar 31, 2013)

+1 for not selling old family heirloom tools…I got one of those (missing the spring and mounting plate) from my grandparents' cellar after Grandma died a few years ago. It was used on the dairy farm Grandpa grew up on; now, I've put it to use in my shop as an all-purpose vise. There's just something very cool about using a tool your ancestors used.


----------

